# Zombie Book Cover



## Arcopitcairn (Nov 27, 2012)

So I'm working on a cover for an anthology book of zombie/fairy tales. Thought I'd just go with a Tinkerbellish fairy about to get grabbed and munched. Just sent it to the colorist today.

View attachment 3677


----------



## cheezyb10 (Nov 27, 2012)

Pretty cool, and surely unique.


----------



## Don V Standeford (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice. Wouldn't mind seeing it when it's colorized.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Dec 17, 2012)

Colorist is nearing completion. Hope it looks good!


----------



## Dunluchyn (Dec 28, 2012)

Ohhh.....poor Tinkerbell


----------



## MisterZhifei (Dec 28, 2012)

Did you make/draw that yourself? If so, that's brilliant!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Dec 28, 2012)

Why, thank you Yep, drew it with my own two hands and inked it with a pen.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 1, 2013)

Got it back from the colorist. I like it

View attachment 3824


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 1, 2013)

Also did a prelim cover for a rat horror anthology. Tried for a dirtier, more gritty style.

View attachment 3825


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2013)

You are a supremely talented artist! 

Ever design tattoos? I could see that style translating well to skin art. I know that market's flooded with hacks, but your stuff is Gnarly, with a capital G!


----------



## Abbey08 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like what you got back from the colorist; coloration makes all the difference, doesn't it? I would call your rat one bloodier, instead of dirtier.

You are talented!

Lorraine


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 2, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> You are a supremely talented artist!
> 
> Ever design tattoos? I could see that style translating well to skin art. I know that market's flooded with hacks, but your stuff is Gnarly, with a capital G!



Never did consider tattoos. Don't care for the practice, to tell the truth. Thanks for the compliment, though!


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Jan 3, 2013)

Great stuff!! The color makes all the difference. I'd love to know the story behind the Tinkerbell work. Have you written a poem about it yet? Take care


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad you like it! It's for a zombie/fairy tale anthology that's coming out this spring. It's gonna be the cover. I was trying to think of fairy tale things I could draw with zombies. It came down to Snow White and 7 zombie dwarfs, A zombie Little Red Riding Hood menacing a fearful Big Bad Wolf, or the Tinkerbell-ish fairy about to get grabbed and eaten like a chicken leg. I thought the foreshortening of the zombie hand was catchy and dramatic, so that's the one I went for. So, no poem, but who can say? It'd be a sad one for Tinkerbell, that's for sure.


----------

